# My Other Tanks!



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thought I'd share the rest of my tanks, you've probably already seen my 10G show tank. Here are my Fluval Spec V and Spec III. Both have a single male betta, some pond snails, spiderwood, and Fluorite substrate. The Spec V has Anubias Nana and Java Fern, and the Spec III has Marimo Moss and Ludwigia Repens. Enjoy!


----------



## Pota12345 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice planted tank! :smile2:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is the right size for shrimp.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Gizmo,
Thank you for sharing !
Looks great  What are the plants on the second picture?
Do you plan to get some more bettas?

Zhenya


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> What are the plants on the second picture?


Zhenya,

The plants are anubias nana (left) and java fern (right), both tied to a piece of spiderwood.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

That Nana is HUGE!!! Mine are all still so tiny :crying: I'm jealous! :grin2:


----------

